#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Pillenwirkung und Vorgehen bei Durchfall in der letzten Woche? >

## Guggy

Hallo! 
Meine Freundin nimmt die Pille Yasmin und hat am Dienstag Abend, etwa 3 Stunden nach der Pilleneinnahme, Durchfall gehabt. Die Pillenpackung endete heute (Freitag), der Durchfall war also am Tag 18 der Pillenpackung. 
Da sie vor hat, auf die 7-tägige Einnahmepause zu verzichten und den Langzeitzyklus zu probieren (die Pille also durchnehmen wollte), hat sie keine weitere Pille genommen, sondern wir gingen zunächst davon aus, dass das dann nicht schlimm ist.
Heute hat sie dann noch einmal in der Packungsbeilage gelesen, dass man trotzdem schnellstmöglich eine weitere Pille nachnehmen sollte. Nun macht meine Freundin sich natürlich Gedanken über die Wirkung der Pille. 
Deshalb unsere Frage an die Experten: Besteht der Verhütungsschutz weiterhin? Und wie sollte sie weiter vorgehen? Ohne Einnahmepause mit der nächsten Packung fortfahren? 
Vielen Dank euch allen im Voraus!

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo erst Mal und herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. 
Ich würde diese Pause noch einlegen, einfach um sicher zu gehen, das sie nicht schwanger ist. 
Wenn sie weiter macht, würdet ihr es nicht bemerken. 
Ich denke allerdings, das ihr euch da wenig Sorgen machen braucht.
Generell gilt jedoch, bei solchen Situationen lieber doppelt verhüten. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Guggy

Also ich habe mal noch ein bisschen gegooglet. 
Wie ich aus Aussagen des Cyberdoctor-Teams lesen konnte, ist es laut WHO wohl so, dass Erbrechen und Durchfall nur innerhalb von 2 Stunden und nicht 3-4 Stunden, wie es im Beipackzettel steht, ein Problem ist. Außerdem haben wohl Tests der WHO ergeben, dass das Ersatzlose Weglassen von einer Pille - egal zu welcher Zeit im Zyklus - in der Studie nicht zu einem einzigen Eisprung geführt hat. 
Darüber hinaus haben wir dies hier gefunden: http://www.med1.de/Forum/Gynaekologi...uetung/332858/ 
Danach ist es dann wohl so, dass eine "vergessene" Pille in der zweiten Woche generell kein Problem ist und das Nachnehmen, sofern es nach mehr als 12 Stunden erfolgt, generell nur den Sinn hat, eine Zwischenblutung zu verhindern.
Dort steht aber auch, dass jeder Tag, dem mindestens 7 Pillen zuvorgingen und dem noch mindestens 7 Pillen folgen, als 2. Woche gilt. Logischerweise steht dann dort auch der Rat, dass man gerade dann, wenn man in der eigentlich letzten Woche eine Pille vergessen hat, einfach ohne Unterbrechung mit der Einnahme fortfahren soll, um a dann durch die Einnahme von mehr als 7 weiteren Pillen aus der eigentlich letzten Woche eine 2. Woche zu machen, bei der das Vergessen dann kein Problem mehr ist. 
So gesehen kann man dann ja generell nur den Langzeitzyklus empfehlen, weil es dabei ja wesentlich weniger 1. und 3. Wochen gibt, bei denen das Risiko ja am größten ist, da durch eine Pausen-Verlängerung ein Eisprung stattfinden könnte. 
Der Quelle nach zu urteilen, wäre es ja - sollten die Hormone durch den Durchfall nicht richtig aufgenommen worden sein - absolut falsch, wenn meine Freundin jetzt die Pause machen würde. Außerdem meine ich schon häufig gehört zu haben, dass die Abbruchblutung der Pille keine echte Menstruationsblutung ist und somit im Anfangsstadium einer unbemerkten Schwangerschaft trotzdem auftritt?! 
@StarBuG:
Hier http://www.patientenfragen.net/gesun...ung-t1286.html habe ich übrigens einen Beitrag von Dir gefunden, in dem Du schreibst, dass die Hormone nach 3 Stunden bereits aufgenommen wurden...?!? 
MfG
Guggy

----------


## topolina

Unbedingt doppelt Verhüten, da die Wirkung der Pille nicht mehr gewährleistet ist. Außerdem würde ich in jungen Jahren auf solche Hormonschocks verzichten, d.h. auf eine durchgehene Einnahme! Im Zweifelsfall gilt: Zu Risiken und Nebwnwirkungen lesen sie die Packungsbeilage und fragen Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker!

----------


## Guggy

Naja, ich fragte hier nicht danach, was im Beipackzettel steht, sondern danach, was die Medizin sagt. Ist doch keine Frage, dass die Pharmahersteller ihre Beipackzettel so auslegen, dass sie auf jeden Fall aus der Haftung heraus sind. 
Man möge bitte auch einmal diese Quelle ansehen: http://www.profamilia.de/article/show/10153.html
Dort steht:  

> _ProFamilia:_ *Sie haben eine oder mehrere Tabletten nacheinander in Woche 3 vergessen* 
> Ein Empfängnisschutz ist nicht mehr voll gewährleistet, wenn Sie die normale Pause nach dem Ende der Packung machen. *Durch einen veränderten Einnahmebeginn der nächsten Packung lässt sich die empfängnisverhütende Wirkung erhalten.* Wenn Sie eine der beiden im Folgenden erläuterten Vorgehensweisen einhalten, *besteht keine Notwendigkeit für zusätzliche empfängnisverhütende Maßnahmen*. Dies gilt jedoch nur, wenn die Einnahme *an den 7 Tagen vor der ersten vergessenen Tablette korrekt* erfolgte.
> [...]
> Nehmen Sie die *verbliebenen Tabletten* aus der aktuellen Packung *zur gewohnten Zeit* ein. *Lassen Sie die einnahmefreie Pause aus und beginnen Sie direkt mit der Einnahme der Tabletten aus der nächsten Packung*. Höchstwahrscheinlich kommt es dann solange nicht zu einer Abbruchblutung bis Sie diese zweite Packung aufgebraucht haben, jedoch treten möglicherweise Schmier- und Durchbruchblutungen während der Einnahme aus der zweiten Packung auf.

 Will mir hier jemand sagen, dass das, was ProFamilia schreibt (und was somit auch mit den FAQ des @med1-Forums übereinstimmt) Unsinn ist? Ich will ja nicht bezweifeln, dass hier auch Menschen mit Ahnung sind, die mehr können als nur den Beipackzettel laufen, und ich will auch nicht bezweifeln, dass StarBuG als Medizinstudent ein beträchtliches Know-How hat. Allerdings kann ich mir dann nun doch nicht vorstellen, dass ProFamilia - die ja auch Experten haben - so falsche Angaben publiziert... Ansonsten sollte man die vielleicht dringend mal anschreiben, damit die ihre Website korrigieren... 
MfG
Guggy

----------


## Teetante

> Naja, ich fragte hier nicht danach, was im Beipackzettel steht, sondern danach, was die Medizin sagt.

 Ist das keine "Medizin", was im Beipackzettel steht? Ist das vielleicht Italienisch für Anfänger? 
Himmel nochmal, wir sind hier ein Forum aus Ärzten, medizinischem Personal, Laien und Patienten, die alle ihre Erfahrungen bestmöglich weitergeben. Wie man hier überall lesen kann, ersetzt der Forumsbesuch keinen Arztbesuch.    

> Will mir hier jemand sagen, dass das, was ProFamilia schreibt (und was somit auch mit den FAQ des @med1-Forums übereinstimmt) Unsinn ist?

 Sagt das hier irgendjemand? Ich denke nicht!   

> Ich will ja nicht bezweifeln, dass hier auch Menschen mit Ahnung sind, die mehr können als nur den Beipackzettel laufen, und ich will auch nicht bezweifeln, dass StarBuG als Medizinstudent ein beträchtliches Know-How hat. Allerdings kann ich mir dann nun doch nicht vorstellen, dass ProFamilia - die ja auch Experten haben - so falsche Angaben publiziert... Ansonsten sollte man die vielleicht dringend mal anschreiben, damit die ihre Website korrigieren... 
> MfG
> Guggy

 Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, weshalb Du Dich hier so aufregst! Du hast eine Frage gestellt und Antworten bekommen, stellst diese Antworten aber in Frage und verweist auf ein anderes Forum und Pro Familia. Wenn Dir diese Antworten dort einleuchtender sind, wieso fragst Du dann hier?  
Am sinnvollsten wäre es eh, bei so einer Frage den behandelnden Gynäkologen zu fragen und sich nicht im Internet alles möglich anzulesen. Letztendliche Sicherheit wird wahrscheinlich eh nur eine zusätzliche Verhütung bringen! 
Wieso sollte "man" (wer? Ich? Du? Starbug?) Pro Familia anschreiben, damit die was auch immer ändern auf der Website? Auch PF wird Dir erzählen, wenn Du dort anrufst, daß man bei diesen Sachen am besten bei seinem behandelnden Gyn. aufgehoben ist und von daher übernehmen die auch nur Richtlinien, wie sie irgendwo zu finden sind. Das sind keine allgemeingültigen, auf alle Frauen passenden Aussagen.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Pink21

Soo, ich bin besagte Freundin, Hallo  :Smiley:  
interessant, wieviele Meinungen es zu so einem Thema gibt. Was im Beipackzettel steht, habe ich mir natürlich oft genug und aufmerksam durchgelesen, allerdings war es ja unser Anliegen, die "wirklichen" Risiken einschätzen zu können.
Dass sich eine Pillen-Firma rechtlich absichert, indem sie die Vorgaben (also gewisse Zeiten u.ä.) möglichst weit ausbreitet, um die Risiken so gering wie möglich zu halten, denke ich ist klar. 
Ich glaube wir brauchen hier auch gar nicht darüber diskutieren, was nun richtig ist... ich halte die Situation für relativ ungefährlich, ich habe keine Zwischingblutung bekommen und selbst wenn ich - im umwahrscheinlichen Fall - schwanger sein sollte, wäre es zwar nicht geplant, aber letztendlich für keinen von uns beiden ein wirklicher Weltuntergang (über solche Risiken muß man sich ja sowieso immer im klaren sein!). 
Möchte allerdings noch etwas zu dem Langzeitzyklus sagen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das "in so jungen Jahren" (ich bin ja nun nicht mehr 14) sehr schlimm ist. Die Abbruchblutung ist künstlich herbeigeführt und dient lediglich dazu, der Frau ein natürliches Gefühl dabei zu vermitteln. Ich persönlich halte es für schlimmer, die Pille generell zu früh zu nehmen. Ich hab sie mit 20 angefangen zu nehmen und war durchaus dazu in der Lage, die letzten Jahre anders auch sicher zu verhüten.  :Smiley:  
Also, Teetante, wir wollen hier niemanden angreifen, wir möchten nur dazu anregen, mal über den Tellerrand zu blicken und wir haben uns gerade hier in so einem Forum gedacht, dass man da mit gut informierten Menschen reden kann  :Smiley:  
Viele Grüße!

----------


## Teetante

> Also, Teetante, wir wollen hier niemanden angreifen, wir möchten nur dazu anregen, mal über den Tellerrand zu blicken und wir haben uns gerade hier in so einem Forum gedacht, dass man da mit gut informierten Menschen reden kann  
> Viele Grüße!

 Wir haben unsere Meinungen zu dem Thema geschrieben. 
Ich halte es nach wie vor so, bei Durchfall noch extra zu verhüten, auch wenn ich meine Pille sehr gut kenne, ich weiß nicht wirklich, wann sie ihre volle Wirkung erreicht, nach 2 oder doch erst nach 4 Stunden.  
Soso, über den Tellerrand soll man blicken lt. Deiner Aussage. In Sachen Verhütung blicke ich da mal lieber nicht zu doll rüber, sondern vertraue auf bestehende Aussagen und langjähriger Erfahrung z.B. von meinem Gyn. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## topolina

sorry, ich hab leider kein profamilia in österreich. wollte da keine unruhe stiften. und wie gesagt, doppelt verhüten ist besser als zu wenig verhüten..und @pink: sorry, ich wusste dein alter nicht... glg

----------

